# no breeding date rescue mare



## kjad (Apr 29, 2019)

Any thoughts how far along she be?
She is maiden and is about 5 years old.
The stallion was small at 30 inches was told.
She was confirmed in foal by ultrasound.She is a rescue


----------



## Bluebell2 (Apr 30, 2019)

Do you feel any movement from the foal?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 30, 2019)

Can you grab a pic from standing behind her. 4-5 meteres back from her.


----------



## kjad (Apr 30, 2019)

has been very active


----------



## madmax (May 1, 2019)

Likely in her last month, if foal very active could be last 2 weeks. Maidens can be a mystery though. Foal still sideways?


----------



## kjad (May 1, 2019)

There were two other little mares who were with her and the stallions and they both delivered within the last two weeks


----------



## madmax (May 1, 2019)

Sounds like you are close to foal watch!


----------



## kjad (May 1, 2019)

The foal is much less active. And I am getting a sore back from sleeping in front of her stall door in a lounge chair


----------



## kjad (May 1, 2019)

From this morning.
She likes being taken out and put in her corral next to my Halflinger mare. I got her as a companion for the big horse.
Any feedback much appreciated!


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (May 1, 2019)

Its fine to put her next to your bigger mare but would not advise putting together while she is prenant or has baby at side.
From her bag, it looks like you have some time. When her bag is tight and shiny with nipples pointing down she is closer. Baby was still sideways. She will look slab sided from behind and may have a v'd look at her lower belly with the broadside view.
One maidens (in my experience) hold babies longer. She also may have not been covered when the other mares were due to being a maiden and unexperienced. May have taken longer for her to stand for the stallion.
I have been on foal watch for the last month. Had a filly two weeks ago.
The other five mares are 340 days, two at 310 days, one at 301, and the last one will be 300 days May 15. In the last two days, the last mare has just about caught up with the first three mares in bag development. None are maidens.
Just hang in there, you may be able to sleep in a bed for a couple nights night.


----------



## kjad (May 1, 2019)

Thank you for the most helpful info.
What about the rare mares that don't bag up? Does anyone have that issue?
This mare is very small and I have not shared the worst of the neglect in her case.
She was bred by her Father or brother and she could have used for beastilalty


----------



## madmax (May 1, 2019)

I have had mares that foaled with no bag or a very small bag and the milk came in after the birth with no problem. The other problem is one thinks they have more time but the sneaky mare changes very rapidly, the foal is in position quickly and she can catch you unaware. Since she is very small you are doing the correct thing by sleeping by her. Bales of hay made into a bed were my nighttime friends many times years past. I did get closed circuit eventually, but I still had to go out and check in person because the camera did not show the mare's udder and if she is sweating. But it did help a lot, but I think being in the barn helped more to keep me awake. I have had experienced mares foal without pacing. I understand how weary and achy you must be. I hope the little girl has an easy birth for you. She looks like a little bay mare I had at one time


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 1, 2019)

Good on you for rescuing her, sounds like she has been thru hell and back. 

You will notice the foal is less active closer to foaling. How long have you had her for ? 

One thing to watch for is lots of butt rubbing, stomping feet , biting at her sides etc.


----------



## kjad (May 2, 2019)

I go her September.
She does like to rub her butt and roll as soon as she gets out of her stall.
Tonight she let me clean and massage between her teats. She has never let me do that before. She loved it . Small amount of clear fluid did come out.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 2, 2019)

Thats great news , sounds like your really starting to bond with you 

If she starts dripping sticky fluid, you know your getting close. Try not to express anything if possible as the foals first drink from mum is the most important


----------

